# Cert Discharge: Rpt on Character: Alpha Numeric Code?



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

My father's CERTIFICATE OF DISCHARGE was issued to him when he first went to sea in 1921. As is usuall all entries for CHARACTER during his 40 years at sea are VERY GOOD.

BUT all entries also include an ALPHA NUMERIC CODE e.g. B71.

Does anybody know what this code signifies?

Is it a way or giving more details of ABILITY and GENERAL CONDUCT?

Or does it serve some other purpose?

And if so what?

Bill Forster
son of William Redvers Forster (1900-75)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Bill
It's the number of the stamp used by the officer from the Mercantile Marine Office.
I'm not sure but I think the stamps were issued to individuals but could just as well have been used by anyone in that particular office.
You usually find the number different for discharges in different ports.


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

But the REPORT was that of the Master, surely, not a port official? Bill


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

All pay offs in the UK were done in the presence of an official from the mercantle marine office and he had the stamp.
If the code is part of the stamp then it's the serial number of the stamp. If it's seperate then I don't know.
You don't say if it's a discharge book or a single certificate.
The discharge book has two signatures, one is the Captain's and the other is the MMO officer.
I have two discharges in Liverpool with the same stamp number but different ships and two years apart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

what about the cunning upside down ships stamp on discharge book.... master to master code....(Ouch)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Bill Forster said:


> My father's CERTIFICATE OF DISCHARGE was issued to him when he first went to sea in 1921. As is usuall all entries for CHARACTER during his 40 years at sea are VERY GOOD.
> 
> BUT all entries also include an ALPHA NUMERIC CODE e.g. B71.
> 
> ...


/G
The reason for the code was to deter forgery/fraud. As has been stated the code was particular to individual superintendents at MMO offices. A seaman with "bad" discharge entries would perhaps have difficulty obtaining employment and might resort to dishonest practice. The agreement of the superintendent was generally obtained before stamping. Prior to agreement the superintendent might request to sight any entries in the OLB regarding the individual. A "good" entry in the ability and conduct columns did not require a log entry, however it alerted any master considering the seaman for employment. As samuel has indicated their were ploys to send out the necessary signals.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Marconi Sahib said:


> It's the number of the stamp used by the officer from the Mercantile Marine Office.
> I'm not sure but I think the stamps were issued to individuals but could just as well have been used by anyone in that particular office.
> You usually find the number different for discharges in different ports.


of three dicharges on the tyne two same number and same signature.
then we lose newcastle on tyne and we are discharged in the port of tyne and wear twice by another same number and same signature


----------

